# Can't Find It



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Drivers Choice 10w30 oil at Dollar Tree, that is. Best priced oil and performed just fine in my Prius. In fact, my Prius consumed less of this brand every 1000 miles, then any other name-brand oil that I used. Seems D.T. no longer stocks it. Sure was an excellent value, and very convenient to be in half-quart bottles for topping up. 😢


----------



## BilboBaggamuffins (Dec 11, 2021)

Ghettofabulous.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

BilboBaggamuffins said:


> Ghettofabulous.


Call it what you want. I track every dollar. Hence, the more of them I keep! 😎


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I've heard this works pretty good.......


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ANT 7 said:


> I've heard this works pretty good.......
> 
> View attachment 633412


Ask my girls 😂


----------



## Aniki980 (Sep 8, 2019)

How often did you change the oil with this type of oil


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Aniki980 said:


> How often did you change the oil with this type of oil


regardless of brand, my OCI is 20000 with 20000 mile supertech filter. Note: my car burns approx 1 quart of oil per 1000 miles.


----------

